# Ultimate dog teaser



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

My mom was over today for the sons birthday party and showed me this video , i got a laugh out of it and thought Id share , not a pitbull but still funny and dog related lol.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

repost.....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ahhh no I havent seen this before , sorry


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I laughed so hard the first (and several times after) time that I watched this!


----------

